# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Xenophobe's guide to the Russians.

## Dave T

By Vladimir Zhelvis, Oval Books, ISBN 1-902825-41-1. First printed 2001.
I found this slim volume entertaining and useful.  It isn't a language book but does explain various concepts eg dusha, toska, sudjba,terpenie. blat, khalyava, volya etc. 
I don't know if the book is outdated and merely reinforcing old stereotypes, but it feels current, is well set out and is wittily written by a Professor who was born before the war in Leningrad (as was) who now lives in Yarslavl.
I recommend it.

----------


## JJ

> By Vladimir Zhelvis, Oval Books, ISBN 1-902825-41-1. First printed 2001.
> I found this slim volume entertaining and useful.  It isn't a language book but does explain various concepts eg dusha, toska, sudjba,terpenie. blat, khalyava, volya etc.

 IMHO, all of these "consepts" are explaned in a dictionary quite well. If anyone tells you that these words in Russian are "conseps" or even they have some sacral meaning don't belive him.

----------


## VendingMachine

Exactly. Use a dictionary. As for the book - use the pages to roll your own ciggies.

----------


## laxxy

> Originally Posted by Dave T  By Vladimir Zhelvis, Oval Books, ISBN 1-902825-41-1. First printed 2001.
> I found this slim volume entertaining and useful.  It isn't a language book but does explain various concepts eg dusha, toska, sudjba,terpenie. blat, khalyava, volya etc.   IMHO, all of these "consepts" are explaned in a dictionary quite well. If anyone tells you that these words in Russian are "conseps" or even they have some sacral meaning don't belive him.

 precisely.
...is that me agreeing with JJ or what?!   ::   ::  ...

----------

